# stock head flow?



## Robandmich (Mar 31, 2009)

how big of a cam can I run W/ the stock heads on an ls2?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

fairly big. a street sweeper HT with .611/.600 228/232 111 lsa works very well with the LS2


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

I have 232/234 595/598 112lsa on stock heads and intake manifold. It drives pretty well.


----------

